# How do you figure out Percentage of Bloodline??



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I suppose this should go here.
So I am curious when I see things like 25% Gotti 40% RE and 35% York or whatever.
HOW do they figure that out? I was going to put Lugz and Sway on an online dog show for a bully site but they asked percentage of bloodline. I dunno!

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

do you have thier ped? if so scan it into the computer or take a pic of it and post it on here I'm sure someone would beable to tell you then!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A pedigree would greatly help!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Working on it. I have one from sitstay but having issues getting it uploaded


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

GRRRR

Okay I can't get it show up like I can on the other forum, So here's the link to that thread with the pedigree.
THANKS!

http://americanpitbull.forummotion.com/bloodline-discussion-f5/sways-bloodline-t259.htm


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Pedigree Statstics*

Why not try opening a online pedigree in another window. and do the math on your pedigree like they do it on their's???? I 'm willing to give it a try since you helped me!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Breeding Percentages

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To help you figure the percentage of blood of a particular ancestor in your dog's pedigree use the chart and the steps below. Just remember that the percentage of blood is only an approximation of the inheritance a particular ancestor gave to your dog. 
GENERATION RELATIONSHIP PERCENTAGE 
1st Generation
2nd Generation
3rd Generation
4th Generation
5th Generation
6th Generation
7th Generation Parents
Grand Parents
Great (G) Grand Parents
GG Grand Parents
GGG Grand Parents
GGGG Grand Parents
GGGGG Grand Parents 50%
25%
12.5%
6.25%
3.125%
1.5625%
0.78125% 


Step 1 - Determine the relationship between your dog and the targeted ancestor. 

Step 2 - Find that relationship on the chart to determine the approximate percentage of blood that ancestor contributed to your dog. 

Step 3 - If, as in many pedigrees, the targeted ancestor appears more than once in your dog's pedigree, repeat steps 1 and 2 for each occurrence and add the amounts together. 

Example: If the dog Appears Once on the Parents (First Generation = 50%) and Twice on the Great Grandparents (Third Generation = 12.5% * 2 = 25%), then the dog is 75% linebred. 

Percentage of blood can be used to help determine when two dog's would be a good cross, but it is only one tool out of many. Beware of the breeder who uses it as the only tool. Just because two dogs have a high percentage of a valuable ancestor doesn't mean they should be bred together, particularly if they have common faults. 

First Second Third Fourth 
Parents (50%) Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
Parents (50%) Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
Grand Parents (25%) GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGrand Parents (12.5%) GGGrand Parents (6.25%) 
GGGrand Parents (6.25%)


----------

